# Quick Pill question.



## Jello89 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi everyone. Ive been on the pill for three months now. I have a pack with sugar pills. Next week Im spending a week alone with my bf. Its the week that Im supposed to take the sugar pills and get by period. What if I just go straight to a new pack instead of going for the sugar pills? Will it work? Will I not get my period and will the birth control aspect of it be still reliable. I know these are noob questions but Im really not sure. Will it change anything in my system?
Thx in advance


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 20, 2008)

It should - a lot of the new birth controls, like the ones that allow you to do get your period 4 times a year give you three straight months of the hormone pills, followed by one week of sugar pills.  TBH, I have the sugar pill pack, too and I don't even take the sugar pills the week I'm supposed to - I just toss the pack and then start the new one after my period is over for the month. 

The only thing I'd be concerned about is the insurance aspect (which may or may not affect you since you're in Canada).  I know my insurance won't allow me to fill my prescription before a certain date (like sooner than 21 days since my last refill) because that's not the way my prescription is set up.  So if I wanted to skip the week I had my period, and just start a new pack, I'd be OK for one month, but if I tried to skip my period again, I'd fall within that 21-day time period and my insurance would deny my refill - so I'd end up having my period anyway.  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh ok, That is not a problem for me. I just wanted to know if it would work and all. Thx!


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes it will work, I've done it a couple of times! So no worries! 

You MAY spot though, so watch out for that!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 20, 2008)

QUESTION: Are you on a monophase or tri-phase pill?? (are all the "active" pills the same color, or do you have 3 different colors...not counting the sugar pills)  Or, just tell me what kind you take.

I ask this because girl, I have been in your situation.  If you have a monophase pill, then YES, you can skip the sugar pills and go straight to taking active pills in a new pack.
However...If you are on a tri-phase pill, this will not work because of the different levels of hormone.  This happened to me and I learned the HARD WAY.  If you do this with a tri-phase pill, you will think it's working for about 3 days.  But then in about 5 days, BAM...period that lasts for freakin ever.  I had a period that lasted for 2 weeks and was so heavy that I was physically sick.  My doctor said this was common when people skip the sugar pill week and go straight into a new pack.

If you are unsure about it, call your doctor.


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh darn, I am on a triphase pilll...Well I have another question, what about if i stick to the plan, then when come time for the sugar pill, is the birth control aspect still working even while im on the sugar pills?


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 22, 2008)

Actually I read the leaflet and it says that all the doses are the same, but the pills are different colors:/


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 22, 2008)

Doctors don't recommend "playing" with your pills...
i WAS taking the pill, but now im pregnant...
all doctors will tell you to take the pill as directed, anything other than that is abuse of the drug, even if it is birth control.
you CAN really screw up your ...umm..."system" down there. it dosen't know that you're "only skipping the sugar pills"
personally, i dont toy with my body.


----------



## *KT* (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ Birth control pills aren't 100% effective.  I know girls who got pregnant on the pill, who doesn't?  But then, one of them took it different times of the day because she'd forget.  One was on an antibiotic and no one warned her that antibiotics kill the effectivity of the pill.  The other one took it like clockwork and still fell into the little tiny percent of failure rates.  I've been on it over a dozen years and no babies for me.  

Puurtykitty is right.  Seasonale and other treatments where you only get your period 4-times-a-year have you on hormones straight through week after week.  It doesn't hurt to consult your doctor before you do it.  Just tell them you're going on vacation and don't want to deal with it and would that be ok?


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thx. when Im supposed to get my period(sugar pill phase) I only get it 4 days later, is it still working to prevent pregnancy during this period?


----------



## TDoll (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jello89* 

 
_Actually I read the leaflet and it says that all the doses are the same, but the pills are different colors:/_

 
What's your pill called? (The actual brand name...if you're on generic)
The effectiveness should NOT be effected.  Just make sure you are taking it at the exact time every night and watching what other medications you mix it with and the effectiveness should never be compromised.  
However, you need to talk to your doctor about it.  You definitely don't need to take a special trip to the doctor's office.  You should be able to call and the nurse should forward your question to the doctor and she'll call you back...at least that's how it usually works at most places.  I would do this just to be on the safe side and to get your questions answered by a professional.


----------



## *KT* (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jello89* 

 
_Thx. when Im supposed to get my period(sugar pill phase) I only get it 4 days later, is it still working to prevent pregnancy during this period?_

 
Short answer is: yes, you're "protected" all month long.  

Basically, the hormone pills prevent your ovaries from releasing an egg.  Without the pill, this would happen approx 14 days after your period starts.  The sugar pills (or week off the pill as many of us long-time-users just throw them away) are there so that your hormones dip and you'll have your period.  

This may be helpful to you since you seem to have a lot of questions:  
Planned Parenthood Birth Control Pill
Birth Control Pills


----------



## *KT* (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jello89* 

 
_Thx. when Im supposed to get my period(sugar pill phase) I only get it 4 days later, is it still working to prevent pregnancy during this period?_

 
Oh, and getting your period 4 days after you are on the sugar pill is normal.  It takes a few days of that hormone missing from your system.  My last active pill is on Wednesday night and I start my period Sunday night.  This has varied 1 day over the years depending on the brand and hormone dosage.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroSOUL* 

 
_Doctors don't recommend "playing" with your pills...
i WAS taking the pill, but now im pregnant...
all doctors will tell you to take the pill as directed, anything other than that is abuse of the drug, even if it is birth control.
you CAN really screw up your ...umm..."system" down there. it dosen't know that you're "only skipping the sugar pills"
personally, i dont toy with my body._

 
It's not "toying" with your body and certainly not "abuse" when your doctor gives you the ok to do so.  I had done this twice on a monophasic pill with my doctor's consent (it's actually a pretty common thing to do and perfectly safe...NOT EVERY MONTH, obviously) and it worked perfectly.  When I switched to a tri-phase pill, I was unaware it would not work the same and, well, it didn't...lol.  
Like someone else said, there are several types of pills containing the same hormone and which work the same way, MINUS the sugar pills.  So you get your period 4 times a year.  
I've been on the pill 8 years and have never been pregnant. I feel safe to say that I'm quite educated about them and I do know quite a bit about how they work to say the least...lol.  

But Jello 89, My biggest piece of advice, no matter what you decide is to ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS take it at the EXACT same time each night.  A few hours of difference can cause them to be less effective = pregnant = big ooops.
We're just giving our suggestions and sharing personal experiences.  Before you make a decision about your medication, *call your doctor's office.*


----------

